# Tongue and Gum Pain Injections?



## beckycmbs (Jan 27, 2016)

Medicare patient came in with burning mouth syndrome and pain provider did a pain injection in both the tongue and gum.  Has anyone ever coded for this before? Could you offer any advice?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 27, 2016)

I would just bill it under an unlisted code.


----------



## beckycmbs (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

